# PCH crazy happenings



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

my bike club forwarded this alert to us a few days ago,_... I saw a guy walking southbound on PCH step in front of a road biker knock him off his bike and attempt to steal his road bike. The biker held tight to his bike while the robber beat him. I made a quick u-turn and road up on top of them honking my horn and scared off the robber who apparently had a car parked up ahead with the trunk open where he intended to throw the bike. He got away. ..._​Maybe time to start packing mace or pepper spray in the jersey pocket :-/


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

tom_h said:


> my bike club forwarded this alert to us a few days ago,_... I saw a guy walking southbound on PCH step in front of a road biker knock him off his bike and attempt to steal his road bike. The biker held tight to his bike while the robber beat him. I made a quick u-turn and road up on top of them honking my horn and scared off the robber who apparently had a car parked up ahead with the trunk open where he intended to throw the bike. He got away. ..._​Maybe time to start packing mace or pepper spray in the jersey pocket :-/



Where exactly?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

oops, it was somewhere along the Sta Monica to Malibu section of PCH ... I have no more info.
I suppose this could happen anywhere.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

great. another good riding route ruined by d1ckheads. time to resume riding in packs, safety in numbers, etc....


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

cwg_at_opc said:


> great. another good riding route ruined by d1ckheads. time to resume riding in packs, safety in numbers, etc....



strap a titanium machete to your seat tube. i think you can get them anodized to match hubs and brakes.


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*pepper spray*

Dog pepper spray works equally well on humans. It will incapacitate them so much they will probably still be there when the cops arrive. 211's or robbery in progress calls usually get the cops out of Denny's (any chance to shoot someone will usually get the cops there fast). I'm not being funny or sarcastic, I speak from experience. 
I always carry my cell phone and have pepper spray on my handle-bar for dogs or 2 legged predators.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> strap a titanium machete to your seat tube. i think you can get them anodized to match hubs and brakes.


i was thinking Glock 17/Open-Carry-Lic ;-)

maybe a carry a Katana ninja-style?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

cwg_at_opc said:


> i was thinking Glock 17/Open-Carry-Lic ;-)


Open carry in Calif? Dream on ;-) 
Not unless all the progressive far-left democrats from LA, Oakland, and San Francisco were voted out of state office ;-)


----------



## CaliforniaPI (Sep 25, 2005)

*Concealed Carry*

That would be nice, but you need the OK for a concealed carry from your local PD or Sheriff. Orange County (in the past) only gave those out to friends of the Sheriff, no matter what the circumstances. As a CA licensed PI, I could justify when I'm hired for dignitary protection etc. but there has to be an underlying case. I haven't done it yet because I think I'll be inviting trouble. Carrying a gun around is an enormous responsibility and if something does happen and you use it, your on the defensive. If the investigating officer doesn't agree with your rending you could find yourself in jail, trying to defend your actions. Not to mention the civil suit that would result where the proof is a preponderance of the evidence (slightly more evidence that you were negligent or reckless than you weren't). 
I am much happier giving them a dose of pepper spray and waiting for the cops. With any luck the person who attacked you will still be there (trying to see), and you will come across as much more credible than a slobbering crying suspect. 
Now having said all that, break into my home when I'm in it and I'm giving the crook both barrels (figure of speech, I actually have a pump shotgun, loaded OO buck, slug, OO buck, slug. So if the first round doesn't put them down the 1oz slug surely will). No mercy there I was a cop way to long in one of So Cal's armpit Cities to allow some criminal to use my family as a bargaining chip.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

i work an an gun range in this area and i agree with California PI. Going out on a ride with a gun with out the correct papper work or with out the correct training or with out just cause will just end up hurting you and yoru family. Once Hunt gets elected for sheriff then things will change but until then their are laws we have to follow even if they are stupid. Now if you are Mt biking in a Non state park and want to open carry then thats fine. also Pepper spray not mace is a very strong defensive wep to use.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That sucks, that is a great area to ride. Not exactly the slums riding through there. These guys are most likely looking for specific bikes to take is my take on it. Car waiting with the trunk open is a sign of organization not exactly a trait of tweakers. The snatch and grabs along the river trails are the tweakers not along PCH in the high rent district.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

wow...


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

damn.....hmmmm. Time to insure my bike?


----------

